# Derretimento do gelo acelerou na Islândia e Gronelândia



## irpsit (7 Set 2012 às 19:18)

Olá a todos,

Queria dizer, que desde que estou aqui na Islândia, neste terceiro ano, este foi o que o degelo atingiu maior extensão. Na realidade, se no ano passado já me chocavam algumas diferenças em alguns glaciares quando comparados com 2010, em 2012 o derretimento é ainda mais espantoso do que em 2011.

Outro dia reparei no vasto glaciar Langjokull, que se vê de minha casa, a 40km a noroeste. Eu nem acreditava muito no que os meus olhos ao ver as enormes fracturas mesmo estando a alguma distância daquele.

O glaciar é na verdade uma pequena "ice cap" de quase 100km de extensão por 30km, e 600 metros de profundidade. Portanto quando falo no derretimento não falo nos glaciares "outlet" que saem das "ice cap". No Langjokull já nem há glaciares outlet, é a própria ice cap que está a derreter. E isso é o que espanta, porque geralmente o glaciar derrete mais nas extremidades e não tanto no centro.

Nos últimos 10 anos começou a derreter no centro mas em pequena extensão (umas lagoas aqui e ali). Este ano surgiram enormes fracturas no gelo, suficientes para eu as ver a 40km de distância! 
Vou ver se tiro uma fotografia e faço o upload aqui. 

Ao lado, o Hofjokull mostra o mesmo padrão estranho de derretimento, embora menos (pois é ainda mais longe do mar). Na próxima semana, vou até a este glaciar para investigar o quanto derreteu comparado com o Setembro do ano passado. Provavelmente vou ter um outro choque.

Finalmente, e para acrescentar estas surpresas, na Gronelândia foi reportado o mesmo fenómeno de quebra da calote polar, mesmo no interior da ilha (não junto ao mar). Mas isso já foi noticiado nas notícias internacionais portanto não vale a pena entrar nos detalhes.

O que me choca é sobretudo o porque. Este verao foi quente, mas igual aos ultimos, nada de extraordinário. Portanto tenho dificuldade em racionalizar a causa do colapso subito dos glaciares nao só na Gronelandia mas também aqui na Islandia. Não consigo perceber!

Os estudos dos cientistas islandeses sugerem uma Islândia livre de glaciares por volta de 2400. Langjokull e Myrdalsjokull em 2100, Vatnajokull (o mais largo do país) em 2400. É algo díficil de imaginar, visto a imensa extensão e profundidade destes. 
Mas consigo imaginá-lo quando vejo os glaciares a derreter desta forma dramática. Se o Langjokull está já em fase de colapso, então imagino até que o Langjokull desapareça bem antes de 2100. Mas fico simplesmente chocado que tanto gelo consiga derreter em tão pouco tempo!

É incrível observar e pessoalmente as mudanças de observar. Aconselho a todos a fazerem viagens em dois anos diferentes e ver as enormes diferenças. É climatologia no seu melhor! Se bem que mal compreendida.


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2012 às 19:50)

Sendo o interior da Islândia e o interior da Gronelândia, lugares de elevada altitude, talvez a resposta para essas dúvidas estejam numa análise à temperatura verificada aos 850hPa. E até mesmo a sua direcção e humidade.

Entretanto, no Árctico, a diferença de recordes entre 2012 e 2007 é cada vez maior...


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2012 às 20:06)

Este verão foi atingida a área mínima de gelo no Ártico desde que existem registos por larga margem. pelos vistos a Islândia também não fugiu ao degelo acelerado deste ano. 

Se fores visitar os glaciares que referiste tira umas fotos


----------



## irpsit (7 Set 2012 às 21:28)

André, a humidade e direcção do ar aos 850 hPa, não consigo saber.

Mas a temperatura aos 850 hPa é de -5ºC na Islândia e -10ºC na Gronelândia (e acima de 0ºC na mar Arctíco junto à Sibéria, o que explica o desaparecimento do gelo ali). No entanto, a temperatura não explica o derretimento no topo da calote da Gronelândia ou Islândia.

Talvez há umas semanas atrás tenha havido anomalia, mas se a houve não reparei nela.

Langjokull é entre 900 e 1400m, Hofsjokull entre 1000 e 1600; ambos exibem este derretimento. Mas Vatnajokull, mais a leste, entre 500 e 2000, não exibe nada de anormal em relação aos últimos anos.

Portanto o fenómeno parece afectar mais zonas que recebem circulação de oeste, e centradas na parte norte ou leste da Gronelândia.




AnDré disse:


> Sendo o interior da Islândia e o interior da Gronelândia, lugares de elevada altitude, talvez a resposta para essas dúvidas estejam numa análise à temperatura verificada aos 850hPa. E até mesmo a sua direcção e humidade.
> 
> Entretanto, no Árctico, a diferença de recordes entre 2012 e 2007 é cada vez maior...


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2012 às 22:19)

irpsit disse:


> André, a humidade e direcção do ar aos 850 hPa, não consigo saber.
> 
> Mas a temperatura aos 850 hPa é de -5ºC na Islândia e -10ºC na Gronelândia (e acima de 0ºC na mar Arctíco junto à Sibéria, o que explica o desaparecimento do gelo ali). No entanto, a temperatura não explica o derretimento no topo da calote da Gronelândia ou Islândia.
> 
> ...



A temperatura neste momento é essa que disseste, mas em Julho uma grande extensão da Gronelândia esteve exposta a temperaturas bem positivas.

Dia 28 de Julho:






Dias antes tinha saído a seguinte reportagem na BBC:



> *Satellites reveal sudden Greenland ice melt*
> 
> Nasa images reveal the extent of the surface melt over Greenland’s ice sheet on July 8 (l) and July 12 (r)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kispo (7 Set 2012 às 22:48)

vou atirar para o ar: estará a acorrer subida de magma em alguns vulcões da islândia que justifique esse derretimento nos glaciares islandeses?

É curioso reparar que na antartida, a camada de gelo à volta do continente branco tenha vindo a aumentar nos ultimos anos, ao contrario do gelo do artico que tem vindo a diminuir.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Set 2012 às 01:33)

Kispo disse:


> vou atirar para o ar: estará a acorrer subida de magma em alguns vulcões da islândia que justifique esse derretimento nos glaciares islandeses?


Concordo


----------



## Paulo H (8 Set 2012 às 04:00)

Kispo disse:


> vou atirar para o ar: estará a acorrer subida de magma em alguns vulcões da islândia que justifique esse derretimento nos glaciares islandeses?
> 
> É curioso reparar que na antartida, a camada de gelo à volta do continente branco tenha vindo a aumentar nos ultimos anos, ao contrario do gelo do artico que tem vindo a diminuir.



- A ocorrência de fenômenos hidrotermais, poderia derreter a base dos glaciares..

- A maior quantidade de cinzas vulcânicas, também podem ter contribuído para um gelo mais sujo, com menor capacidade de reflexão da radiação solar..

- Cinzas vulcânicas com elevado teor de sais, podem contribuir para baixar o ponto de fusão do gelo.. Exemplo: a água do mar só congela abaixo de -2C, quando queremos derreter gelo podemos socorrer-nos de sais, ou outras substâncias anti-congelantes. A química das cinzas também pode ter a sua contribuição!

- Os sismos também podem fracturar os glaciares, e favorecer a que água líquida escorra pelas fracturas até à base dos glaciares, facilitando o seu derretimento na base e deslizamento, com consequentes desprendimentos. 

- Alterações no regime de ventos (por exemplo massas de ar mais humidas), maior ocorrência de nevoeiros.. 

Tudo hipóteses..


----------



## irpsit (8 Set 2012 às 10:43)

A resposta é um não.

Não ocorre qualquer actividade vulcânica nesses glaciares. Apesar de haver vulcões em todos os glaciares na Islândia. No Langjokull e Hofsjokull esses vulcões estão adormecidos há muito tempo.

Na Gronelândia nem existe qualquer vulcanismo activo (apesar de ter havido num passado remoto).

Além disso se fosse vulcões, o derretimento ocorreria em baixo e não na parte de cima do glaciar! E causaria uma cheia glacial (algo que ocorre frequentemente no glaciar Vatnajokull onde há vulcanismo activo).

E na Antárctida o degelo também ocorre nas extremidades da calote, embora no centro não se verifique qualquer degelo (seria um desastre se assim fosse, dado que a temperatura no interior da Antárctica é mesmo muito fria).





Kispo disse:


> vou atirar para o ar: estará a acorrer subida de magma em alguns vulcões da islândia que justifique esse derretimento nos glaciares islandeses?
> 
> É curioso reparar que na antartida, a camada de gelo à volta do continente branco tenha vindo a aumentar nos ultimos anos, ao contrario do gelo do artico que tem vindo a diminuir.


----------



## Kispo (8 Set 2012 às 14:48)

ok, faz sentido.

Em relação ao último ponto, a área de gelo tem mesmo aumentado ao longo dos últimos junto ao Polo Sul, mas a uma velocidade menor da que ocorre no Polo Norte. Talvez porque no Pólo Sul existe um continente e no Pólo Norte só existe água o que pode explicar esta diferença de velocidades.





Cryosphere Today – Arctic Climate Research at the University of Illinois


----------



## Paulo H (8 Set 2012 às 16:46)

Kispo disse:


> ok, faz sentido.
> 
> Em relação ao último ponto, a área de gelo tem mesmo aumentado ao longo dos últimos junto ao Polo Sul, mas a uma velocidade menor da que ocorre no Polo Norte. Talvez porque no Pólo Sul existe um continente e no Pólo Sul só existe água o que pode explicar esta diferença de velocidades.
> 
> ...



Querias dizer antes, que o pólo sul se situa no antártida (continente) enquanto que o pólo norte se situa no oceano ártico.

O mais curioso é que a antártída é o maior deserto do planeta (em certos locais, podem passar décadas sem precipitação), e mesmo assim tem desde centenas de metros a até 2 quilômetros de gelo acumulado desde há milhões de anos.

Nota: 
Quando referi no post atrás todos aqueles factores, referia-me apenas e só à islandia. Julgo não ser necessário ter um vulcão no próprio glaciar para que a camada de gelo fique suja (mais escura), pois as cinzas podem ser transportadas no ar durante as erupções a muitos kms de distância.


----------



## Kispo (8 Set 2012 às 16:58)

sim, obrigado, já corrigi.


----------



## irpsit (9 Set 2012 às 16:35)

Houve uma reportagem feita aqui em que os cientistas locais dizem, que a este ritmo, a Islândia ficará sem os seus glaciares por volta de 2200. 

A velocidade do degelo está a aumentar subitamente e mais rápido do que se tinha previsto há uns anos atrás.

Também veio nas notícias que pela primeira vez o glaciar Snaefellsjokull desapareceu totalmente este verão. Algo inédito que nunca aconteceu na história de 1000 anos do país. 

Já há uns anos tinha acontecido isso com outro glaciar, o Ok. E nunca mais voltou. Hoje em dia essa montanha só acumula a neve normal de inverno que derrete no verão. Isto mostra que quando ocorre o desaparecimento de um glaciar num ano, depois o glaciar nunca mais volta (pelo menos com o clima actual). 

Acho que aqui na Islândia estão a desaparecer glaciares que ninguém pensava ser possível num tão curto espaço de tempo.

Nota: o Snaefellsjokull não levou com qualquer cinza do Grimsvotn, portanto isto mostra-me que o degelo súbito de este ano não têm NADA a ver com cinza mas sim com apenas a anormalidade do inverno ter acabado cedo e da anomalia quente da primavera/verão.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2012 às 16:45)

irpsit disse:


> (...)Já há uns anos tinha acontecido isso com outro glaciar, o Ok. E nunca mais voltou. Hoje em dia essa montanha só acumula a neve normal de inverno que derrete no verão. Isto mostra que quando ocorre o desaparecimento de um glaciar num ano, depois o glaciar nunca mais volta (pelo menos com o clima actual).
> 
> Acho que aqui na Islândia estão a desaparecer glaciares que ninguém pensava ser possível num tão curto espaço de tempo.
> 
> Nota: o Snaefellsjokull não levou com qualquer cinza do Grimsvotn, portanto isto mostra-me que o degelo súbito de este ano não têm NADA a ver com cinza mas sim com apenas a anormalidade do inverno ter acabado cedo e da anomalia quente da primavera/verão.



E no inverno houve menor quantidade de precipitação sólida?

Isto leva-nos realmente a pensar que os glaciares são mesmo "vestígios" testemunhos de eras glaciares, ou que pelo menos são necessários vários anos de acumulação contínua para que se inicie o processo de glaciação. Uma coisa parece certa, parece ser mais fácil destruir um glaciar e mais moroso criar-se.


----------



## irpsit (9 Set 2012 às 20:54)

Excelente pergunta, Paulo.

Os últimos anos tiveram muito menos quantidade de neve nas terras baixas  e inclusivé em algumas montanhas (invernos mais quentes) 

O interessante é que o último inverno foi brutalmente frio e com a maior quantidade de neve em 40 anos. Começou cedo, e acumulou uma quantidade muito elevada de neve em Dezembro e Janeiro, mas em Fevereiro o inverno tornou-se anormalmente quente e depois a anomalia quente manteve-se. Foi mesmo um "evento".

Portanto eu creio que o factor crucial para se voltar a uma glaciação não é invernos mais brutais (se o verão depois for quente), mas sim uma sucessão de verões frios. 

Um exemplo disso é o período quente em 1000-1200, e a mini-glaciacão em 1400-1900. Durante esses períodos os glaciares na Islândia responderam do mesmo modo. Mas ao longo de todo esta amostra de 1000 anos, os glaciares agora recuam mais rapidamente do que avançavam durante a mini-glaciação medieval.

Um exemplo são alguns dos glaciares no sul do Vatnajokull avançavam cerca de 30 metros durante a época medieval (persistentemente durante anos), recuam agora 100 a 300 metros (e com tendência com mais a cada ano que passa).

Se essa maior facilidade em recuar glaciares é norma durante todos os períodos quentes, ou é específico a apenas ao período actual, ainda não sei.

- - - -

Muitas áreas montanhosas da Islândia podem receber neve durante o verão, e quantidades massivas durante o inverno: esse é o clima "normal". Portanto o saldo costuma ser "positivo". Falo de montanhas onde não há actualmente glaciar. Pois onde há, o saldo é ainda maior.

Diria que a média (1970-2000) de verão é de cerca de 5ºC nas montanhas sem glaciar, e de cerca de ligeiramente acima de 0ºC nas montanhas glaciadas. Com essa média, os glaciares recuam ligeiramente. Mas nos últimos anos podes assumir uma média de 10ºC nas montanhas sem glaciar e 5ºC nas zonas glaciadas (onde por vezes tens máximas a atingir 15ºC ou até 20ºC cada vez mais).

Com esta alteração é claro que os glaciares recuam dramaticamente.

Nas "lowlands" a média de verão tem tido anomalias constantes de 5ºC. Por vezes até 10ºC durante períodos de várias semanas. Isto ocorre ao longo da primavera e do verão.

Basicamente há cada vez mais "calor" a chegar pela jet stream. E um aumento de precipitação. Estas mudanças de temperatura são claramente maiores do que as que ocorre por exemplo no resto da Europa.

Quando a "jet stream" penetra mais calor para o Arctico este derrete mais. E isso só ocorre porque há cada vez mais "calor" nas latitudes a sul, seja Europa, Portugal ou Trópicos.




Paulo H disse:


> E no inverno houve menor quantidade de precipitação sólida?
> 
> Isto leva-nos realmente a pensar que os glaciares são mesmo "vestígios" testemunhos de eras glaciares, ou que pelo menos são necessários vários anos de acumulação contínua para que se inicie o processo de glaciação. Uma coisa parece certa, parece ser mais fácil destruir um glaciar e mais moroso criar-se.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2012 às 12:01)

*Gelo no Ártico 'vai desaparecer nos próximos quatro anos'*


> A causa é o aquecimento global, e quem o diz é Peter Wadhams, um dos especialistas mundiais em círculos polares, defende que o gelo que se encontra concentrado no mar Ártico «vai desaparecer nos próximos quatro anos».
> 
> O aviso chegou ao The Guardian pela voz do professor da Universidade de Cambridge, ao lembrar que, a cada ano que passa, menos gelo se forma no Inverno mas cada vez mais se derrete durante o Verão.
> 
> ...



Ao ritmo a que se tá a ir, não me admirava nada.


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Set 2012 às 13:02)

Esse derretimento drástico não deverá interromper ou afectar a corrente do golfo, que aqueçe a Europa principalmente??


----------



## Kispo (20 Set 2012 às 13:35)

Tivémos um 2012 com níveis de gelo no artico muito baixos. Em 2007 também tinha sido atingido um mínimo e nos anos seguintes recuperou. O próximo ano nao deve ser excepção. Acho a notícia/previsão catastrofista. 
Porque não falam no aumento do gelo no Polo Sul? Também se deve ao aquecimento global?


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2012 às 14:31)

Em 2007 o mínimo foi a 24 de Setembro, este ano o mínimo foi a 16 de Setembro. *The latest value : 3,674,063 km2 (September 19, 2012)*, em apenas 3 dias, a superfície de gelo aumentou 136,875 km2. Está a recuperar bem.

Essa notícia é algo exagerada, para isso acontecer era preciso derreter 1milhão de km2 por ano, para que o ártico ficasse sem gelo.


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2012 às 16:21)

Kispo disse:


> Tivémos um 2012 com níveis de gelo no artico muito baixos. Em 2007 também tinha sido atingido um mínimo e nos anos seguintes recuperou. O próximo ano nao deve ser excepção. Acho a notícia/previsão catastrofista.
> Porque não falam no aumento do gelo no Polo Sul? Também se deve ao aquecimento global?



À parte o aquecimento global, e falando somente do Árctico, não é verdade que ele nos anos após 2007 tenha recuperado como dizes.
Em 2008 o Árctico tornou-se circun-navegavel pela primeira vez em milhares de anos. E desde então todos os anos isso tem-se verificado. Com maior ou menor extensão de área de gelo (e que mesmo assim tem ficado sempre muito abaixo do que é/era normal), há quarto anos consecutivos que tal se verifica.
Este ano deu-se um brutal recorde na área de gelo do Árctico.

A meu ver, uma das consequência para o efeito, até porque como já foi dito as temperaturas no Árctico nem foram exageradamente altas, está relacionado com a espessura do gelo. Podemos ter uma área brutal de gelo no inverno (sazonal), mas se este não for suficientemente profundo, acabará por derreter facilmente.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 2007 o mínimo foi a 24 de Setembro, este ano o mínimo foi a 16 de Setembro. *The latest value : 3,674,063 km2 (September 19, 2012)*, em apenas 3 dias, a superfície de gelo aumentou 136,875 km2. Está a recuperar bem.



Quanto a isto, a resposta parece-me simples.
Há tanta área sem gelo, e a radiação solar que lá chega já é tão pouca, que não será de estranhar uma exponencial recuperação.

Comparação 2007-2012:







No que diz respeito às previsões, concordo convosco.
Mas não meto as mãos no fogo... Até porque se em Março alguém previsse o degelo que se acabou por observar este ano, eu também não teria acreditado.


----------

